# What are your favorite FO's to use?



## Cheddarr (Feb 21, 2018)

I will start this off by sharing what FO's i have used and like the most so far.  I use 1 oz/ per 1 lb of oil. 

1: New Directions - Peaches n Cream  ( smells amazingly good, sticks well and scent is strong in the soap after 3 months) 
2: New Directions - Bay Rum ( love the smell of this, smell is strong, very good mans fragrance) 
3:Bulk Apothecary - Sun drenched pineapple ( smells like sweet pineapple, very good)


----------



## scard (Feb 21, 2018)

I love Nurture's FO's, my favorites are :
8th and ocean, Big, Awaken, Caramel and Honey and Peace and Love etc., etc., etc., etc.
I also love BB's Champagne and Pumpkin Spice. But there are so many more I have yet to try.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 21, 2018)

NG Mango Sorbet, Cracklin Birch, Champagne Vanilla and Perfect Man
Nurtures 8th & Ocean
WSP Raspberry Lemonade
Southern Scentsations Oatmeal, Milk & Honey


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 21, 2018)

My top 3 that I love are Angel from WSP, Blackberry-Orange from Wellington and Cucumber from Elements.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh my goodness- if I listed all my favorites, it would take a page or two because there are just so many that I love. 

 

This is just a short list off the top of my head:

Paradise from Daystar
Salty Sailor from Daystar
Perfect Man from Nature's Garden
Barbershop 1920's from Rustic Escentuals
Twilight Woods from Peaks
Bossa Nova from Soapalooza
Bourbon Vanilla from Oregon Trails
Orange Blossom from SweetCakes
Sugared Spruce from WSP
Santa's Pipe from SweetCakes
London Fog from Rustic Escentuals
Tuscan Fields from Rustic Escentuals
Mango Tea from SweetCakes
Peche de Vigne from Oregon Trails
Relaxation from MMS
Black Raspberry Vanilla from Peaks
Soapy Clean from Brambleberry
Cedar & Saffron from Brambleberry
Nag Champa from WSP
Blooming Violets from Daystar

There's plenty more, but I'll stop now before I embarrass myself more than I already have. 



IrishLass


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 22, 2018)

Cedar and Saffron, Black amber and Lavender, Dogwood and Ginger -B.B. 

Honey crisp Apple, Spiced Cranberry -EBC

Country Garden and Mango Sorbet - NG.


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2018)

Crafter's Choice:
 Oakmoss and Sandalwood
 Exotic Coconut
 Burmese Wood
 Oatmeal Stout


----------



## toxikon (Feb 22, 2018)

Nurture's Flame Tree is my current fave. I can't stop sniffing those bars, they're heavenly. I'm looking forward to trying their Juicy Apricot too, it smells unbelievable OOB. 

I also really like WSP Love Spell for a nice non-floral feminine scent. Sticks like crazy too.


----------



## soapmaker (Feb 22, 2018)

Well I can see what I have already learned from my customers, our noses are all different!

Manchurian Dragon-NDA
Soothing Sandalwood--WSP, it's worth working with the acceleration
Vanilla Oak--WSP
Asian Green Tea--K&W Specialties--worth the price
Quietude--K&W Specialties--worth the price
Oatmeal Milk & Honey--WSP
Satsuma--WSP
Frankincense & Myrrh--WSP


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 22, 2018)

My favorites are 

Dragon's blood - cmzaha

Satsuma, 8th and ocean, avobath, winter wonderland, supernova - nurture

Vanilla bean, coconut craze, crackling birch, lilac - nurture

I absolutely love burst of energy and bowties and bourbon from micas and more, but she isn't selling fo's anymore and I haven't checked out the alternative sellers yet since I haven't run out.


----------



## amd (Feb 26, 2018)

My favorites are Crafter's Choice (I got in a rut ordering from them and still have about 40 that I haven't soaped with so it will be awhile before I try anyone else...)
Cherry Almond
Wild Peach & Poppy
Coffee Bar
Tuscan Cedarwood


----------



## Cheddarr (Mar 31, 2018)

Is there any more of an intoxicating smelling fragrance than All Souls' Day by nurture?!?!
I just made soap with this and I could smell this all day long! It's amazzzzzing!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 31, 2018)

mx6inpenn said:


> I absolutely love burst of energy and bowties and bourbon from micas and more, but she isn't selling fo's anymore and I haven't checked out the alternative sellers yet since I haven't run out.



She’s bringing them back. Or at least some of them. I don’t think for the April buy, but it sounds like soon


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of Summer Fling from Brambleberry.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nag Champa
Dragon's Blood
Black Amber Musk
Cedar EO and Frankincense mixed...
Nag Champa and DB mixed is a WOW!
And the list goes on from there...


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2018)

I couldn't possibly choose. My sister's favorite is BB BRV.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## loriag (Apr 29, 2018)

From Canadian Suppliers-
My top three are all from Voyageur-
Satsuma 
Cinnamon Sticks 
Patchouli FO - smells lighter and sweeter than a EO

From Windy Point I enjoy-
Pink Lemonaid
Monkey Farts
Pineapple Cilantro

I have a couple of mixes I like
Lime EO and FO to help lime to stick
Lavender EO and Lime FO


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 29, 2018)

Some of my favorites... I think I have  problem

Bramble Berry 

Ginger Patchouli  (my top pick! I'm on my fourth reorder which is crazy for me)
Rich Dark Chocolate
Cold Water
AHRE 

Sparkling Snowflake
Mad Oils  (Before they stopped selling FOs altogether. I haven't tried out the other supplier's versions)

Spanish Fly
Patchouli EO 
Pumpkin Bread 
Dragon's Blood

Snow Witch
Home for the Holidays
Nature's Garden

Cracklin Birch
cmzaha

Dragon's Blood
WSP

Apple Mango Tango


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 29, 2018)

OMG I too could write pages and an essay to go with it.  Among my top ones are:

BB  Green smoothie
BB  Kentucky Bourbon
CS Jamaica me crazy
CS  cotton candy
CS watermelon
CS Dragon;s Blood
CS Ginger and Saffron
NG  OMG Olive
NG  Sun moon and stars
NG  Lavender Mint
Nurture Juice Apricot and Breath of God.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 29, 2018)

Steve85569 said:


> Nag Champa
> Dragon's Blood
> Black Amber Musk
> Cedar EO and Frankincense mixed...
> ...


All of the above plus NG's Werewolf, Mango Sorbet and Cracklin' Birch (that I recently tried) 
Of course top is my DB and Steve's mix of DB and Nag Champa is a real winner. 
Cal Candle's Lemongrass, Volcano and Berry Blitz
Black Raspberry Vanilla, Salty Air and Pink Sugar from soapsupplies.net
and the list goes on....


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh I also forgot to say I love anything with bergamot and kumquat ....


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 30, 2018)

@mx6inpenn  M&M is selling FO's again starting next month I think.
She will have the bowties and bourbon one I know.  go to their FB page it is on there.

I have to order a bunch to stock up, so this thread is great !
I am really liking the prices from Natures garden and Southern Sensations.
Anyone tell me which is better?


----------



## Kari (Apr 30, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I am really liking the prices from Natures garden and Southern Sensations.



I haven't tried Natures Garden, yet.. however Southern Scentsations is about a 30 minute drive from me, and the one I have tried the most. By and large no trouble with the scents I've tried, such as acceleration or ricing, however I did have several discolor. They provide no information (online or in the store) that tells you what fragrances has vanillin. That'd be my only complaint. Everything has remained in the soap after curing.


----------



## kmarvel (Apr 30, 2018)

Cheddarr said:


> I will start this off by sharing what FO's i have used and like the most so far.  I use 1 oz/ per 1 lb of oil.
> 
> 1: New Directions - Peaches n Cream  ( smells amazingly good, sticks well and scent is strong in the soap after 3 months)
> 2: New Directions - Bay Rum ( love the smell of this, smell is strong, very good mans fragrance)
> 3:Bulk Apothecary - Sun drenched pineapple ( smells like sweet pineapple, very good)



I love Lemongrass    BB    Strong, fresh scent and it sticks well.
Applejack Peel           BB    Fresh scent sticks well to my soap.
Bay Rum and Lime Blend    Bay Rum up front with a hint of Lime.  Great in my shaving pucks!


----------



## zanzalawi (Apr 30, 2018)

WSP- forever red (reminds me of swedish fish candy ha!), rosewater lemonade, valencia
nurture- new beginnings


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 30, 2018)

Guess I am a real dummy today, but who is M&M?  I know what M&M's are, but they are not fragrance oils


----------



## amd (Apr 30, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Guess I am a real dummy today, but who is M&M?  I know what M&M's are, but they are not fragrance oils



Micas & More. It's a group buy  She had started carrying FO's last year, then quit. Now she is starting again. I used the Cool Water FO from her (Stephanie Graham) that I had bought last year. If you like Cool Water cologne, it is a very nice dupe and behaved well in soap. I don't know if she is going to carry that particular one again, but if she does, I will probably buy it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 30, 2018)

" When the next buy opens on May 7th I will have 4 FO’s to start: Burst of Energy (dupe), Oatmeal Milk and Honey, Bow Ties and Bourbon (BBW dupe), and a new one, Ancient Incense. I will add more each month."
From my question to her about what she will have


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 30, 2018)

amd said:


> Micas & More. It's a group buy  She had started carrying FO's last year, then quit. Now she is starting again. I used the Cool Water FO from her (Stephanie Graham) that I had bought last year. If you like Cool Water cologne, it is a very nice dupe and behaved well in soap. I don't know if she is going to carry that particular one again, but if she does, I will probably buy it.


Duh...I buy micas from her. I always had good luck with NG's Coolwater, but it no longer sells well for me so I quit with Coolwater.


----------



## Agilex Fragrances (May 17, 2018)

Caramel
Coffee
Vanilla
Coconut


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 17, 2018)

For my CP soaps I have these favourites. Others are also faves, but not for my cp soap because either the usage rate is to small to be used economically in cp, or they don`t stick well enough.* 

Natures Garden*, in no particular order:

Perfect Man, Sun and Sand, Kudzu, Fresh Cut Roses, Apple Mango & Tango, Earl Grey Tea, Gingered Bergamot.

Also - I *love *how the Black Raspberry Vanilla from NG smells, but it doesn`t seem to wanna stick around long enough in my CP, and I can`t up the level as it is only 3,5% usage limit on it. I know others have better results with it, but I will just reserve it for my foaming bath whip.


*Nurture: *
Fresh Pear (Discontinued, *booo!!!! *) Sambucus,  Karma, Juicy Apricot, Fairygarden, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey, Vanilla Cream.

All these are my faves because they smell amazing and they are stickers, some after even 3 years with little to no fading.


----------



## I_like_melts (May 17, 2018)

Fruity Pebbles from Aztec, Cherry Float from The Candlemaker's Store.


----------



## jens7lil1s (Sep 8, 2018)

Cheddarr said:


> I will start this off by sharing what FO's i have used and like the most so far.  I use 1 oz/ per 1 lb of oil.
> 
> 1: New Directions - Peaches n Cream  ( smells amazingly good, sticks well and scent is strong in the soap after 3 months)
> 2: New Directions - Bay Rum ( love the smell of this, smell is strong, very good mans fragrance)
> 3:Bulk Apothecary - Sun drenched pineapple ( smells like sweet pineapple, very good)


Their Peaches and Crwam is absolutely amazing.  It’s a best seller for me in everything I make with it. I don’t even like peach scents but I LOVE this!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2018)

jens7lil1s said:


> Their Peaches and Crwam is absolutely amazing.  It’s a best seller for me in everything I make with it. I don’t even like peach scents but I LOVE this!!!



This post is over a year old. The OP hasn’t been here in quite some time.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 8, 2018)

I just tried Satsuma Orange from Nurture's [emoji7][emoji1]! That scent takes me back to my first trip to The Body Shop when I was a teenager. I can't stop sniffing the bars! Another favorite is Coconut Lime from the Facebook group Tamera's Scents. I've used it in soap, our oil diffusers and a cleaning soap that I made for my Ken.


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 8, 2018)

BB Daisy Chain, Drakkar Type, Amethyst
Bulk Apothecary Tobacco Vanilla
NG Eucalyptus & Spearmint
Nurture Caramel & Honey, 8th & Ocean
WSP Charred Sandalwood


----------



## BlueIris (Sep 9, 2018)

CC’s Bergamot & White Tea
         Honey & Apricot 
Both stick really well in CP soap and the ladies I know, love it.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2018)

Which fragrance comes closest to:

The Body Shop -Satsuma and Exotic 

Claire Burke -Applejack and Peel 

I have yet to find a close match and keep purchasing the originals

Thanks


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Oct 27, 2018)

EARTH from MMS.   It is way too expensive but I love it.  I use it straight but mostly blend it.  I've been ordering it forever.  If I could only find the same scent cheaper. I think EOS ARE CHEAPER.  I've blended it with patchouli, sandalwood, any woodsy earthy blends one may have.  It sticks will well too.  I have kept a few bars back from a year ago that still keeps the scent. Keeping them as examples of some of my blends.


----------



## JenniferFour (Nov 8, 2018)

Ginger milk from Majestic Mountain Sage has been a favorite for years (not sure why the description calls it new).  From their site:  An exotic new scent with notes of ginger flowers, nutmeg, bergamot, coriander, with the heart of peach, jasmine, ginger root, ending with hints of musk and sandalwood.


----------



## Stinkinheather (Nov 10, 2018)

Can anyone suggest a fragrance oil that is citrus and sandalwood


----------

